# Navarre Beach Whiting!



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

The whiting are definitely running. A friend and I hit Navarre Beach yesterday morning and fished all day. We caught most in between 8am and noon. Used surf rigs with live shrimp for about half, then I broke out my light rod with a pompano jig / bit of shrimp and reeled in about 6 or 7 on that! Made catching those whiting pretty fun. At the end of the day we had 14 whiting between 12-14 inches each. Go get 'em and good luck! 

-Steve


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

One of the most underrated fish for food value. I love them!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love em, me Ginzu and yakntat left the yaks at home and hit the beach today, nine pomps between the three of us, no whiting.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a good bunch of whities. Nice job


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

JD - if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the pomps? We saw none at Navarre, just the whiting.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

That's funny. I was talking to the guys today after we caught our pomps wondering where the whiting were. We found some cuts east of the pier. Pomps only hit sand fleas.


----------

